# qui en restait



## whiffet

Je ne peux pas déterminer la signification du mot "en" dans cette phrase. C'est normal que ce mot me confonde.

Voici la phrase:


_Le seul exemplaire qui *en restait* a été volé il y a deux ans._

Il parle d'un livre dont il a besoin, et qu'il ne peut chercher nulle part.


----------



## tilt

Ce qui me confond, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de "de" dans la phrase ! 

I assume your were spreaking of _en.
_This pronoun refers to a noun, a priori said in the previous sentence, and refers this book.

PS:  _Il parle d'un livre dont il a besoin, et qu'il ne peut *trouver* nulle part._


----------



## whiffet

ÇA ALORS! Woops. Oui, j'avais l'intention de parler d'_en_ !

Mais pourquoi "en"?? _Qui_ réfère déjà au livre, n'est-ce pas ? Ce n'est pas vrai que "Le seul exemplaire qui restait..." ait aussi beaucoup de sens ?


----------



## tilt

whiffet said:


> ÇA ALORS! Woops. Oui, j'avais l'intention de parler d'_en_ !
> 
> Mais pourquoi "en"?? _Qui_ réfère déjà au livre, n'est-ce pas ? Ce n'est pas vrai que "Le seul exemplaire qui restait..." ait aussi beaucoup de sens ?


Qui refers to the book, yes, the book itself, as an objedt. The name I mentioned must refer to the book as a group of copies, which all have been lost since the last one has been stolen.
Could you give is the previous sentence, please? I imagine something like _Il recherchait cette édition originale depuis longtemps.
En_ will then refer to _édition originale_: _Le seul exemplaire qui restait de cette édition originale a été volé..._


----------



## whiffet

C'est une règle qu'on n'enseigne jamais ! On n'enseigne qu'_en_ remplace les expressions de quantité et les expressions avec _de_. Et pourtant, je tombe sur tant d'exemples qui ne s'applique pas du tout.

Voice la phrase qui la précède :

La bibliothécaire à qui j'ai parlé m'a dit que *le livre que je cherchais* n'existait plus dans cette ville.

Même si c'est le cas, je n'en comprends toujours pas l'usage.


----------



## tilt

whiffet said:


> C'est une règle qu'on n'enseigne jamais ! On n'enseigne qu'_en_ remplace les expressions de quantité et les expressions avec _de_. Et pourtant, je tombe sur tant d'exemples qui ne s'applique pas du tout.
> 
> Voice la phrase qui la précède :
> 
> La bibliothécaire à qui j'ai parlé m'a dit que *le livre que je cherchais* n'existait plus dans cette ville.
> 
> Même si c'est le cas, je n'en comprends toujours pas l'usage.


You must make a difference between the book as an object, and the book as a work (is _work _a better word than _edition_?). Your character is looking for a book, but he doesn't care about which copy of the book he may find. Book refers to the work, here, and the quantity of copies of it.
_En_ refers to such a meaning of book.

Am I clear enough?


----------



## whiffet

Wow. J'ai du mal à comprendre la différence. Une chose, c'est une chose, n'est-ce pas? : )

Si j'avais écrit la phrase, j'aurais enlevé complètement le _en_...ça me semble naturel. Et vous? Pour les français, c'est tout à fait naturel ou normal d'inclure ce pronom ici ?

Voici une meillure question: y a-t-il une différence notable entre les deux phrases ?

Permettez-moi de préciser la question que j'essaie de poser.

Ce n'est pas vrai que la phrase qui manque _en_ implique aussi le sens que vous venez d'expliquer ?


----------



## tilt

_The libraian told me that the book I was looking for didn't exist anymore in town. The last remaing copy *of it* had been stolen 2 years before._

Removing the pronoun is not really a problem for the understanding, but basically, it is needed as _copy _must refer to something.
There is no deep difference between both.


----------



## whiffet

Okay...je pense ne guère comprendre.

Je le trouve encore un peu étrange. Les classes de français n'enseignent jamais cet emploi d'_en_, et jusqu'ici, je n'ai pas la moindre idée de sa signification.

Vous m'avez donné tant d'aide. Merci de rester avec moi (un usage juste?). Et votre anglais, c'est tout à fait parfait et remarquable.

À la votre, mon ami.


----------



## tilt

whiffet said:


> Okay...je pense ne guère comprendre.
> 
> Je le trouve encore un peu étrange. Les classes de français n'enseignent jamais cet emploi d'_en_, et jusqu'ici, je n'ai pas la moindre idée de sa signification.
> 
> Vous m'avez donné tant d'aide. Merci de rester avec moi (un usage juste?). Et votre anglais, c'est tout à fait parfait et remarquable.
> 
> À la votre, mon ami.


Nevermind, you're welcome.
To answer your question, you'd better say _Merci d'avoir passé du temps avec moi_.

About _en_, in this context, just remember it is a pronoun used to replace a noun preceded by _de_. Literaly, it means _de lui / d'elle / d'eux_ / _d'elles_:
_I would like to have a piece *of cake* -> J'aimerais avoir un morceau *de gâteau*.
I would like to have a piece *of it* -> J'aimerais *en *avoir un morceau._


----------



## whiffet

Mais ça, c'est ce qui me confonde toujours. Il n'y a pas de _de_ dans cette phrase-là. Ce n'est que "le livre que...".

Je n'essaie pas d'être difficile (une traduction de l'anglais: "de difficult"...ça marche aussi en français ?), mais je ne comprends pas comment cette règle s'applique à cet usage.


----------



## Teafrog

tilt said:


> Ce qui me confond, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de "de" dans la phrase !



Hi Tilt

Now you've debated the "en" connundrum, may I hit you with a slightly different Q please?
Call me thick if you must (I'd rather you didn't), but I tried and tried and… I don't get your joke. Would you mind explaining it?

"Le seul exemplaire qui en restait a été volé il y a deux ans" looks OK to me. Seems I'm missing something, but what?!   

Cheers


----------



## tilt

Teafrog said:


> Hi Tilt
> 
> Now you've debated the "en" connundrum, may I hit you with a slightly different Q please?
> Call me thick if you must (I'd rather you didn't), but I tried and tried and… I don't get your joke. Would you mind explaining it?
> 
> "Le seul exemplaire qui en restait a été volé il y a deux ans" looks OK to me. Seems I'm missing something, but what?!
> 
> Cheers


Whiffet first wrote _Je ne peux pas déterminer la signification du mot "*de*" dans cette phrase...
_As the message has been edited to fix this mistake, my joke is now ruined!


----------



## whiffet

Aw, dang guys: I'm sorry. Maybe I should put it back.


----------



## viera

To get back to "en":

"Le seul exemplaire qui *en* restait a été volé il y a deux ans"
Le seul exemplaire qui restait *de ce livre* a été volé il y a deux ans"

*en* remplace *de ce livre*.


----------



## whiffet

!!! -- la prise de conscience !

(ou: le seul exemplaire *de ce livre*...?) (provisoire)


----------

